# Chad Ford's Expansion List



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

On ESPN Insider he posted " the real lists" from all teams. According to him and every team he has talked to is the real deal.



> Insider has compiled through team and league sources, as well as player agents, a team-by-team list of players available to the Bobcats


Some suprises were there including Pavlovic left open from the Jazz.

Basically he left a list of players to consider:

Chucky Atkins
Brandon Hunter
Marcus Fizer
Jason Kapono 
Elden Campbell
Eric Piatowski
Primoz Brezec
James Jones
Keyon Dooling
Theron Smith
Troy Bell
Brian Skinner 
Tamar Slay
Reece Gaines
Zaza Pachulia
DeShawn Stevenson
Jahidi White
Qyntel Woods
Gerald Wallace
Jerome James
Aleksander Pavlovic


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

From Ford's list, Hunter, Bell, Skinner, Pachulia, Woods, Wallace and Pavlovic are virtual locks to be selected. Kapono is close, but a reasonable man might take Ira Newble instead, because Newble is such a good defender.

I've seen conflicting information on David Wesley. I think the Bobcats will take him if he is exposed, but I bet Ford is wrong about him.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> From Ford's list, Hunter, Bell, Skinner, Pachulia, Woods, Wallace and Pavlovic are virtual locks to be selected. Kapono is close, but a reasonable man might take Ira Newble instead, because Newble is such a good defender.


Newble also has a terrible contract. Kapono would be picked as he only has one year left.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Brandon Hunter (Boston), Jason Kapono (Cleveland), Tamar Slay (New Jersey), Gerald Wallace (Sacramento), Sasha Pavlovic (Utah), Troy Bell (Memphis), Qyntel Woods (Portland), Jerome James (Seattle), Zaza Pachulia (Orlando), Brian Skinner (Milwaukee), Juan Dixon (Washington), Keyon Dooling (LA Clippers), Jahidi White (Phoenix), Marcus Fizer (Chicago)

These are the 14 players I would take in the draft. 

PG - Troy Bell/Keyon Dooling
SG - Gerald Wallace/Qyntel Woods/Juan Dixon
SF - Tamar Slay/Sasha Pavlovic/Jason Kapono
PF - Marcus Fizer/Brian Skinner/Brandon Hunter
C - Jerome James/Jahidi White/Zaza Pachulia

Draft picks: No. 4 (Dwight Howard, Shaun Livingston, Luol Deng or Ben Gordon) No. 34 (Delonte West, Donta Smith or Roko-Leni Ukic)

Skinner, Fizer and Dooling would become UFA if they were selected, but I kept them on the roster just for kicks. If I'm not mistaken the team also gets an MLE and LLE to play with.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: Chad Ford's Expansion List*



> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Brandon Hunter, Jason Kapono, Tamar Slay, Gerald Wallace, Sasha Pavlovic, Troy Bell, Qyntel Woods, Jerome James, Zaza Pachulia, Brian Skinner, Juan Dixon, Keyon Dooling, Jahidi White, Marcus Fizer
> 
> These are the 14 players I would take in the draft.
> ...


If the Bobcats land Dwight Howard at 4, they should be happy as hell.

Howard, Wallace, and Bell would be the young nucleus they build around if that roster goes through. Not all that bad.


----------



## patticus (Jan 4, 2004)

the entire list of unprotected players is ridiculously better than that afforded to the raptors/grizz back in the day - in which i do believe (an ancient) byron scott, tony massenburg, and blue edwards were at the top of the list.

antoine walker? eddie jones? even names like brian skinner...
sure maybe not cap-friendly, but you have a lot of young names to pick from here.

charlotte will Not be mired in expansion horridness as long as those 2 franchises were.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

The Wolves could use Brian Skinner.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Man, there is going to be quite a lot of talent available to them. I am quite surprised.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: Chad Ford's Expansion List*



> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Brandon Hunter (Boston), Jason Kapono (Cleveland), Tamar Slay (New Jersey), Gerald Wallace (Sacramento), Sasha Pavlovic (Utah), Troy Bell (Memphis), Qyntel Woods (Portland), Jerome James (Seattle), Zaza Pachulia (Orlando), Brian Skinner (Milwaukee), Juan Dixon (Washington), Keyon Dooling (LA Clippers), Jahidi White (Phoenix), Marcus Fizer (Chicago)
> 
> These are the 14 players I would take in the draft.
> ...


Do they have enough cap for that lineup? White and James take up 10 million (I believe) of their cap alone.


----------



## cantgetright (Jun 11, 2003)

Although the bobcats only have a 29 million dollar cap, i doesn't matter in the expansion draft. They can select 70 million worth of salaries if they want.


----------



## inapparent (Jul 2, 2003)

can someone who has ESPN Insider post Chad Ford's mock expansion draft (just the names not the whole article)? That is, not the unprotected list, but whom he actually thinks will get taken.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jokeaward</b>!
> The Wolves could use Brian Skinner. [/QUOTE
> Well you can sign him when he opts out of his contract. People that is the only reason Milwaukee left him open is so they didn't have to worry about someone else getting taken like Haislip. He is going to opt out and look for more money. I wish Milwaukee would have left Santiago open anyways.


----------

